# UberX causes a chain collision. Texting idiot rearends and kills a granny



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

http://m.tmz.com/#Article/2015/02/0...ident-pacific-coast-highway-malibu-photo-dead

Stop playing with your phones!


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Bruce Jenner drives for Uber?


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

I just read this and where does it say anything about Uber or UberX? C'mon man, do better than create bullshit where it doesn't apply.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> I just read this and where does it say anything about Uber or UberX? C'mon man, do better than create bullshit where it doesn't apply.


Why would the prius stop in the left lane on the PCH if it wasn't an uberX car that got a ride request and was trying to make an illegal u-turn?
Do I have to read between lines for you?


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah the accident was caused by paparazzi chasing him.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

puber said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#Article/2015/02/0...ident-pacific-coast-highway-malibu-photo-dead
> 
> Stop playing with your phones!


He was playing with his boobs.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Tommy Tours said:


> Yeah the accident was caused by paparazzi chasing him.


A gender bender fender bender.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

This story has nothing to do with Uber! Does Bruce Jenner drive for Uber? Were the paparazzi chasing an Uber driver? WTF, Delete this bullshit! We have enough bad news against us as it is, you've no need to fan the flames.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> This story has nothing to do with Uber! Does Bruce Jenner drive for Uber? Were the paparazzi chasing an Uber driver? WTF, Delete this bullshit! We have enough bad news against us as it is, you've no need to fan the flames.


Yeah, the New York Times might pick up this story


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

"Sheriff's officials said the deadly crash occurred after a Prius came to a stop in the northbound lanes of PCH for reasons unknown. The Prius was then hit by a white Lexus sedan driven by an elderly woman. Jenner's Cadillac Escalade, which was towing a trailer, then rear-ended the Lexus. The impact of the crash caused the Lexus to travel into the southbound lanes, where it then collided head-on with a Hummer"

My explanation is that prius was an uberX


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

puber said:


> "Sheriff's officials said the deadly crash occurred after a Prius came to a stop in the northbound lanes of PCH for reasons unknown. The Prius was then hit by a white Lexus sedan driven by an elderly woman. Jenner's Cadillac Escalade, which was towing a trailer, then rear-ended the Lexus. The impact of the crash caused the Lexus to travel into the southbound lanes, where it then collided head-on with a Hummer"
> 
> My explanation is that prius was an uberX


Just a plausible theory at this stage. Keep an eye on this and report back please Puber


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

My explanation is that puber the cave man was driving


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> This story has nothing to do with Uber! Does Bruce Jenner drive for Uber?


I've heard he plays for both teams.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nothing here, move along.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> A gender bender fender bender.


gender bender fender bender rear ender


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> A gender bender fender bender.


Bruce is a slender gender bender who got into a fender bender while trying to mender his sender blender. Got it?


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Just_in said:


> Bruce Jenner drives for Uber?


Everybody drives for UBER!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Update:
It appears from the comments below that paparazzi knew his route home and trained the camera on that spot and were using the prius to slow down the escalade in that spot for a better shot and to vanish like a ghost from the scene.

They also mention the grassy knoll accident where the same black prius was used to slow down the president's limo


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

puber said:


> Update:
> It appears from the comments below that paparazzi knew his route home and trained the camera on that spot and were using the prius to slow down the escalade in that spot for a better shot and to vanish like a ghost from the scene.
> 
> They also mention the grassy knoll accident where the same black prius was used to slow down the president's limo


I heard Brian Williams dodged RPG fire and saved two puppies from the white lexus.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I heard Bruce Jenner used the women's restroom in building 7 moments before it came down.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I heard Bruce Jenner used the women's restroom in building 7 moments before it came down.


Must've had a devastating ***** fart accident


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Old gal in the Lexus is guilty by default because she rear ended the Prius. Poor lady is dead.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Old gal in the Lexus is guilty by default because she rear ended the Prius. Poor lady is dead.


Those Prius batteries don't have much give. Almost like hitting a load of bricks.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> I just read this and where does it say anything about Uber or UberX? C'mon man, do better than create bullshit where it doesn't apply.


Thank you for pointing this out! We all have a lot about which to complain but these ridiculous allegations are so annoying. Let's stick to the facts. I'm tired of taxi drivers going after Uber for the wrong things just to try to kill the industry so they can try to get their monopoly back.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I heard Brian Williams dodged RPG fire and saved two puppies from the white lexus.


I heard that too!


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

puber said:


> "Sheriff's officials said the deadly crash occurred after a Prius came to a stop in the northbound lanes of PCH for reasons unknown. The Prius was then hit by a white Lexus sedan driven by an elderly woman. Jenner's Cadillac Escalade, which was towing a trailer, then rear-ended the Lexus. The impact of the crash caused the Lexus to travel into the southbound lanes, where it then collided head-on with a Hummer"
> 
> My explanation is that prius was an uberX


I see people doing stupid stuff all the time( not Uber drivers). Crossing 3 lanes in one swoop so they don't miss their exit; working on their computer while driving; stopping in the middle of the road so they can get into the lane they want. I just drove about 5 miles to pick up my daughter at school. I saw all of these (except the computer, that was on the 405 a few months ago) just today, on one trip.


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have to admit, I also wondered if the Prius was an Uber driver. Apparently her license was suspended, so who knows?

Found this: ""The story that she was making an illegal u-turn is 100 percent false. She was meeting with a client in Zuma. She has the text messages that prove it," Roger Simon, Steindorff's attorney, told The News."

http://www.ibtimes.com/bruce-jenner...as-killed-crash-had-suspended-license-1812540


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Driver8 said:


> I have to admit, I also wondered if the Prius was an Uber driver. Apparently her license was suspended, so who knows?
> 
> Found this: ""The story that she was making an illegal u-turn is 100 percent false. She was meeting with a client in Zuma. She has the text messages that prove it," Roger Simon, Steindorff's attorney, told The News."
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/bruce-jenner...as-killed-crash-had-suspended-license-1812540


I don't know that what meeting with a client has to do with meeting with a client. Still doesn't mean shouldn't make an illegal u-turn or do something else stupid. I see people doing stupid stuff all the time because THEY made a mistake or weren't planning ahead, and don't mind screwing everybody else up, i.e. stopping in the lane next to the right lane, because they need to turn at that corner.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I don't know that what meeting with a client has to do with meeting with a client. Still doesn't mean shouldn't make an illegal u-turn or do something else stupid. I see people doing stupid stuff all the time because THEY made a mistake or weren't planning ahead, and don't mind screwing everybody else up, i.e. stopping in the lane next to the right lane, because they need to turn at that corner.


Where could anyone get that she was an Uber driver based on any of the articles covering this accident.... ? I'm so sick of people alleging an Uber driver is involved accidents w/ no proof. There are more shitty drivers out there on the road than not who have nothing to do w/ TNCs. And, if they are driving a Prius, they are pretty certain to be a bad driver... usually coming to or leaving yoga. So annoying!

The article says the victim's license expired in 2007... that's a long time to be driving w/o a valid license. Not that that is any excuse for/cause of her death of course. Very sad.


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

Does it worth driving for 90 cent & take a risk for this kind of incident?
Solution: STOP DRIVING!!!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Where could anyone get that she was an Uber driver based on any of the articles covering this accident.... ? I'm so sick of people alleging an Uber driver is involved accidents w/ no proof.


Because too many of us know, from our own experience, how many sudden U-turns (legal or otherwise) the average for-hire driver makes in a day. I wouldn't automatically assume it was a rideshare driver, but speculation is open game.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Driver8 said:


> Because too many of us know, from our own experience, how many sudden U-turns (legal or otherwise) the average for-hire driver makes in a day. I wouldn't automatically assume it was a rideshare driver, but speculation is open game.


I've may have made a few illegal turns or something while driving Uber, but they've been at 1 or 2 in the morning with no traffic around. If i'm in normal traffic, I stick to the laws.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Where could anyone get that she was an Uber driver based on any of the articles covering this accident.... ? I'm so sick of people alleging an Uber driver is involved accidents w/ no proof. There are more shitty drivers out there on the road than not who have nothing to do w/ TNCs. And, if they are driving a Prius, they are pretty certain to be a bad driver... usually coming to or leaving yoga. So annoying!
> 
> The article says the victim's license expired in 2007... that's a long time to be driving w/o a valid license. Not that that is any excuse for/cause of her death of course. Very sad.


Hey! I drive a Prius...lol..I will admit though, there are a lot of crappy drivers in Prius'. I'm probably about the furthest thing from a "typical" Prius driver.


----------

